# Trek 1.2 vs 7.5 FX



## mvallejo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey all,

Just looking for some opinions on a bike. I'm looking for a bike that I can commute with (wearing a backpack) 10 miles, can use for physical fitness, and also take on some weekend rides with my girlfriend. I'm looking for something quick, and also comfortable. I had my heart set on a 1.2, but my buddy told me to check out 7.5 fx. I tried them both and liked them both very much, but couldnt tell much from riding around in a parking lot.

I've never ridden a road bike, and being a mountain biker the FX was easy for me to just get on and start riding, but the guy at the bike shop told me the road bike will allow me to go much faster on most of my trips, plus the different handlebar positions will make longer rides more comfortable. He also said with a road bike, you feel EVERYTHING up through your arms and shoulders, every little bump.

So I'm trying to decide, and unfortunately can't rent one to see what I will like for longer rides.

What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you considered a cyclocross bike? 
Seems that it would slot right between your two current choices and afford you a "best of both worlds" kind of setup... i.e. drop handlebars with STI shifters as well as ability to run 28 or wider tires for better comfort if that's what you're after.


----------



## mvallejo (Aug 31, 2011)

I read the fx has an isozone system with bars and grips that significantly reduce vibration? Anybody tried these?

And thx for advice, ill def check out cyclocross bikes...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Isozone works well, it's noticable, but remember that the magic of the road/drop handlebar is that there are several hand positions. 

Either of those bikes will do great for you, the 7.5 is probably better if you think your rides will be shorter and in city situations more often, the 1.2 will be better if you see yourself becoming a distance rider (50+ miles at a time).


----------



## anduvar (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 7.1 FX and after about 500 miles on it over the summer, I wish I had gone with a drop bar bike. Anything after a bout 10 miles makes me wish I had other options for my hand positions. Come Spring, I'll be buying a drop bar bike for longer rides and the FX will be relegated to strictly commuting or leisure rides with my wife.


----------



## Redfred (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought the 7.5fx and loved it but when I went out with group of road bikers for a trip found I was using more energy to keep up and hard for climbing hills. I decided to change it to the 1.5 road bike and must say it was excellent. So depending on what you need the bike for will indicate the type of bike you need. If you are just doing short trips or commuting then go for 7.5fx if going for long trips > 50km then go for road bike like the 1.2


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

anduvar said:


> I have a 7.1 FX and after about 500 miles on it over the summer, I wish I had gone with a drop bar bike. Anything after a bout 10 miles makes me wish I had other options for my hand positions. Come Spring, I'll be buying a drop bar bike for longer rides and the FX will be relegated to strictly commuting or leisure rides with my wife.


You can change to drop bars for $50.


----------

